# Home organizer station- so many Pinterest ideas, what is useful?



## kaitala (Mar 24, 2011)

My daughter started kindergarten and I'm starting to pick up side jobs, sports and activities are starting, etc etc etc. 

I see how a "command station" would be awesome, but I can't afford to buy all the slick ones. 

I can make chalkboards, hook racks, whatever, but how do I design what I am going to actually USE, and what is going to work for me?

I have no problem with the construction, but with deciding what format I want (daily? Weekly? Monthly?), what I want to include on it (menu planning? Just school stuff? School week? 7 day week? Just kid stuff? All family stuff?), and what " medium" like how much chalkboard, cork board, dry erase, how many hooks, etc. 

I know no one can give an easy answer, but if you can tell me how you designed yours, it would be so very helpful! Thanks!


----------



## sleuth (Aug 31, 2013)

Here's the one my wife and I designed.


----------



## kaitala (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice, sleuth! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BigM (Mar 22, 2008)

The truth is that you won't know until you give it a try. I would suggest setting up a temporary one with what you THINK you need and build something once you are actually happy with it for at least a month.


----------



## BigM (Mar 22, 2008)

The truth is that you won't know until you give it a try. I would suggest setting up a temporary one with what you THINK you need and build something once you are actually happy with it for at least a month.


----------



## sleuth (Aug 31, 2013)

kaitala said:


> Very nice, sleuth! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks. The calendar is a 4-month dry-erase board that I put inside a frame with thin wooden tabs that swivel out of the way for removal and retaining.

To the right are 3 clip boards, one for each child, and they are the hard plastic kind so that you can write notes to the kids and/or clip papers to them. Underneath are baskets for any items that the clip board can't hold. Above them is their photo and name (we have toddlers so it helps ID whose is what). And above the basket I put a couple hangers for chore cards. Each day we can select from the cards which chores we want the kids to do (with pictures so they can understand it). We hang them on the left hanger and as the kids complete them they put them on the right hanger.

Underneath the calendar is a corkboard tack strip for mom and dad to put things like tickets, prescriptions, notes, business cards, etc.

All of this is mounted to a piece of plywood covered in fabric and it is framed using painted 2x4s. We hung this in the playroom (hence the funky coloring).


----------

